# please help me



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

hi im sinead and i had ibs since last summer at first i couldnt explain it i felt like i was sick or hungry 24/7 and i was consipated, i complained about stomach cramps and went back and forth to the doctor to gave me and anything that didnt help,the doctor suggested i could have an ulcer and made an appointment to have the camra down your throat thingie,i got it done the next week and the surgen told me i have a touch of ibs, I started getting every syntom under the sun but thankfully not diarriahh(dunno how to spell it). i also became very tired all time as well,one day my mum suggested making me a homemade pizza to check for dairy intolerence it was the worst day of my life.after that pizza i couldnt touch dairy at all i got soo bad thanks to a pizza. I also cant touch fizzy drinks or junk food at all.

This is a total health scare for my parents as i am lucky to be alive from a metabolic disorder with my liver as a baby but since i avoid certain foods i dont get too bad but i still suffer from constant cramps and my period is the worst, i cant eat out and my appointment with the hospital came in janurary when we got it done in a private hospital which was last september, the week after when i thought it was an ulcer,imagine if i never went to the private hospital and actually waited,yikes!

im taking mebeverine tablets and even more since going back to the doctors yesterday,can too much mebeverine be very bad? like could ur bowl get too dependant on the mebeverine( it relaxes ur stomach) and start needing it every time u eat.?

i want proper answers with this ibs i m still not 100% sure on what i can and cant eat, nothing is helping me the mebeverine doesnt even help and i get attacks from not taking it,i feel like no one takes me seriously as they think i probably have a slight upset tummy and over exagerating it.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think you can be medicated for life where ibs is concerned. I too take Mebeverine, well I'm supposed to but I don't bother now as it doesn't help. Take note of what sets off your stomach, I noticed I became intolerant to dairy because I'd noticed my stomach upsets were always after eating things like cheese, butter etc. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

LauLau26 said:


> I think you can be medicated for life where ibs is concerned. I too take Mebeverine, well I'm supposed to but I don't bother now as it doesn't help. Take note of what sets off your stomach, I noticed I became intolerant to dairy because I'd noticed my stomach upsets were always after eating things like cheese, butter etc. Hope you feel better soon.


thanks im just after finding out that one of the two mebeverine tablets im taking that its main ingredient is lactose,not a very smart move as an ibs medicine is it lol


----------



## prefertoremainunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

I get how you feel with the part everyone thinks your overreacting but thats because they just dont understand. I would suggest looking at your diet as a whole lke what kind of foods do you eat like is it often fried or something? Since you suffer from constipation eating alot of fiber is a MUST! aswell as drinking ALOT of water. Everyone is different espically when it comes to ib so to pin point certain foods is extremely diffcult but i would suggest taking a look at this webite http://www.helpforibs.com/diet/ and look at the foods that usually trigger it and foods which help, so hopefully that helps.

And with the medicine thing, im not quite sure... i would say look at natural remedies that help with consitpation search on google, definetly loads of things will come up and hopefully you'll find something that works for you and makes you less dependant on your medicine and maybe ask your doctor for another medicine, like i know theres these things you add in water which will soften your stools making them easier to pass, so maybe look into that?

I hope you find something that helps and just stay calm and strong because i know this is sooo stressful, enjoy the moments when your ibs is not effecting you and focus on that instead of your ibs and when it does start acting up then you can stress about it. I know its easier said than done but try.

Hopefully this helps and godbless. Let me know how everything goes.


----------



## SinéadHolmes (Mar 26, 2013)

prefertoremainunknown said:


> I get how you feel with the part everyone thinks your overreacting but thats because they just dont understand. I would suggest looking at your diet as a whole lke what kind of foods do you eat like is it often fried or something? Since you suffer from constipation eating alot of fiber is a MUST! aswell as drinking ALOT of water. Everyone is different espically when it comes to ib so to pin point certain foods is extremely diffcult but i would suggest taking a look at this webite http://www.helpforibs.com/diet/ and look at the foods that usually trigger it and foods which help, so hopefully that helps.
> 
> And with the medicine thing, im not quite sure... i would say look at natural remedies that help with consitpation search on google, definetly loads of things will come up and hopefully you'll find something that works for you and makes you less dependant on your medicine and maybe ask your doctor for another medicine, like i know theres these things you add in water which will soften your stools making them easier to pass, so maybe look into that?
> 
> ...


thanks for the help,i went to see the gastronoligist yesterday,im getting every test done,she thinks im the anxious/streesed type so now i have to find a hobby,exept im not good at anything lol,im getting help from a nutritionist as well.i am determined to fix this soon as i have exam year starting when i go back to school :/ i just came back from majorca and for the first time ever i was really nervous on the plane but over there i was able to eat ice cream and drink coke,came back and tried to drink coke and my stomach acted up grrrr lol


----------



## prefertoremainunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

SinéadHolmes said:


> thanks for the help,i went to see the gastronoligist yesterday,im getting every test done,she thinks im the anxious/streesed type so now i have to find a hobby,exept im not good at anything lol,im getting help from a nutritionist as well.i am determined to fix this soon as i have exam year starting when i go back to school :/ i just came back from majorca and for the first time ever i was really nervous on the plane but over there i was able to eat ice cream and drink coke,came back and tried to drink coke and my stomach acted up grrrr lol


I know I'm quite late replying to this lol but that's great hopefully, how did everything go with the gastronologist? And the nutritionists? I'm guessing you've probably made some changes to your diet? & yeah I'm completely understand my ibs effected my exams so much i actually hate thinking about it, hopefully it all works out for you though. It's kinda weird that, like when your in another country you ibs is on it's best behaviour but when your back home it gets all messed up again. Let me know how everything's going. Take care


----------

